# Kiwis make most of high-flying dollar



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiwis make most of high-flying dollar - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> Kiwis make most of high-flying dollar - National - NZ Herald News


Not so good for us - we're trying to bring GBP into New Zealand to buy our new house!! It's costing us a fortune!


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon (Sep 30, 2008)

I reckon it's not going to get any better topcat83 - quantitive easing has permanently weakened the pound, I reckon.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

anski said:


> Kiwis make most of high-flying dollar - National - NZ Herald News


Make the most of it I say, there's never been a better time to travel abroad or buy foreign goods and investments.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

YoungsSpecialLondon said:


> I reckon it's not going to get any better topcat83 - quantitive easing has permanently weakened the pound, I reckon.


I know  I think I'm going to have to jump (and bring the money across) soon...


----------

